# 24” after market Schwinn 24” razor fenders



## fatbike (Nov 30, 2017)

I’ve heard these fenders exist and were offered. Not sure if they are aftermarket or not. Anyone have a set of 24” Schwinn Razor rear flared stingray fenders? Or any information for them?

Thx


----------



## Ridge Rider (Dec 2, 2017)

Don't exist. The closest I ever found were made by Electra,  but the are not the same .


----------



## fatbike (Dec 3, 2017)

Ridge Rider said:


> Don't exist. The closest I ever found were made by Electra,  but the are not the same .View attachment 718415



Thank you.


----------

